# Here goes nothing..



## LooksThatKill (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey I'm Anna, I'm 22 and from Sheffield. I only seriously got into makeup 5 months ago, but I personally feel like I have progressed quickly. I am doing a Level 3 Makeup Artistry course in September, which includes SFX. SFX is where my passion lies, I have done SFX for over four years now, I am self taught and love creating weird and wonderful characters.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 20, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

